

We've seen the future ... and we may not be doomed - troystribling
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/green-living/weve-seen-the-future--and-we-may-unotu-be-doomed-866486.html

======
nazgulnarsil
I've been on this wagon for years. Quality of life is improving across the
board in almost every country. But governments are doing their best to fuck it
up.

